# Use of negative space in plating



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I would love it we shared pictures of plated food making use of negative space.

Recently went to this great new American restaurant in L.A. and I had a great experience. In any case I was surprised at the use of negative space in their plating. I've never really researched plating other than what I've read around here on Cheftalk and have heard of negative space, this was just... a very good example of what it is I guess? Here are a few pics.





  








IMG_3933.jpg




__
french fries


__
Apr 14, 2014












  








IMG_4049.jpg




__
french fries


__
Apr 14, 2014












  








IMG_4353.jpg




__
french fries


__
Apr 14, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Beautiful photos!  I love negative space in plating.  I don't know how to do it well but I like it.  On the other hand, we Americans tend to be hoarders when it comes to food.  The more the better lol.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I should have specified that it was a "new American small plates" restaurant. Kinda expensive fine dining, with small plates from $9 to $25.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I'll admit the first thing I thought of was all you can eat buffets.  I put two, three, maybe 4 different things on my plate each trip. And I see people who have huge mounds of everything piled on.  The opposite of negative plating, but I wouldn't call it positive.

mjb.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Are these tests for people with OCD?

All these plates need is to simply push the food towards the center of the plate and they would be perfect.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

teamfat said:


> I'll admit the first thing I thought of was all you can eat buffets. I put two, three, maybe 4 different things on my plate each trip. And I see people who have huge mounds of everything piled on. The opposite of negative plating, but I wouldn't call it positive.


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

..and that's prolly me you saw at the buffet.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Chefross said:


> Are these tests for people with OCD?
> 
> All these plates need is to simply push the food towards the center of the plate and they would be perfect.


Looks a bit weird to me, too. I like presentations working with lots of negative space, but just pushing it to one side of the plate and leaving three quarters empty is a bit lacking in my opinion.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

French Fries said:


> I would love it we shared pictures of plated food making use of negative space.
> 
> Recently went to this great new American restaurant in L.A. and I had a great experience. In any case I was surprised at the use of negative space in their plating. I've never really researched plating other than what I've read around here on Cheftalk and have heard of negative space, this was just... a very good example of what it is I guess? Here are a few pics.
> 
> ...


In all honestly I don't think those are great examples of negative space, because it looks like someone just served themselves the sweet potatoes for thanksgiving, but forgot the turkey, gangdanit!

I like negative space on a plate, but it has to still look cohesive with that void. I can't seem to find perfect examples what i mean because I have to be at work in a few...



















good idea for topic though..

.


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

Negative space and empty space are not the same thing.

I feel that you can't start out with the intention of, "I am going to make something with negative space".

IMHO I think when you create something that is ( in your style ) artistically complete, and if it turns out there is un-occupied area on the canvas (the plate), that will be all the meaningful negative space you need.

dcarch


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

dcarch said:


> Negative space and empty space are not the same thing.
> 
> I feel that you can't start out with the intention of, "I am going to make something with negative space".
> 
> ...


Yeah. I'd add that the empty space has to have a shape of its own, too, complementing the occupied area.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

dcarch said:


> Negative space and empty space are not the same thing.
> 
> I feel that you can't start out with the intention of, "I am going to make something with negative space".
> 
> ...


Perfectly put. I agree.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Lentils stew*

Lentils, bacon, mushroom, garlic, tomato, olive oil





  








13877251185_d67287beff_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Apr 15, 2014


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

lmao


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

@ordo thanks for the laugh of the day.

mjb.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Oh that is good!


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

@ordo

That should earn you money...

Seriously great on so many levels.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

dcarch said:


> Negative space and empty space are not the same thing.


Sorry to ask what may be obvious... but... what's the difference?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

ordo said:


> *Lentils stew*
> 
> Lentils, bacon, mushroom, garlic, tomato, olive oil


BRAVO. Genius. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

@ordo

Hilarious! Looks like Nouvelle Cuisine meets "edgy" plating.

BTW, I don't use the name "negative" space. Blank or empty space don't have that strange connotation that the word "negative" has.

I also agree with dcarch - quote; .._you can't start out with the intention of, "I am going to make something with negative space"._

I truly believe that plating doesn't start when the cooking is done but plating begins when you start to plan the dish.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Plating of a dish is not unlike fine art. Some people get it and some don't. And some people like a piece while others don't like it. The basic principle of a composition (the way things are arranged on a plate/canvas) is to force your eye to move in a certain direction. Artists want to capture your eye and force it almost into a cyclical motion moving from one object to the other. The main reason for that is so that your eye does not leave the canvas and hold your attention. @French Fries I think the pictures you posted achieve that, like it or not. The middle picture especially since it allows your eye to go back and forth on that rectangular plane. @Pollopicu  the one you posted with the scallop is pretty but composition wise it runs off the plate taking your eye along with it. The one below it is quite beautiful and an interesting composition. This is just my opinion though if I look at them with a critical eye. In real life presented by these pieces I'd be too busy eating to sit and critique it, cause I'm happy to eat any of them


----------

